# Ocean's Twelve Cast - Martin Schoeller Photoshoot 2004 for Entertainment Weekly (x4)



## Claudia (10 Mai 2010)

_*Brad Pitt, George Clooney, Matt Damon, Catherine Zeta-Jones, Julia Roberts, Don Cheadle, Bernie Mac, Casey Affleck, Scott Caan, Elliot Gould, Carl Reiner, Shaobo Qin & Eddie Jemiso*_




 

 

 

 

thx szavy
​


----------



## verena86 (10 Mai 2010)

besten dank für den wunderschönen cast photoshoot von ocean´s twelve besonders bedanken möchte ich mir für george clooney


----------



## baby12 (29 Mai 2010)

Thank you!


----------

